# pics from todays work



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Started running pipe in a warehouse for panels feeding 10 new RTU's. I'm starting at the farthest 2 panels with 2" EMT. These will run to a pullbox at a third panel 150' away which will add a 2.5" pipe. From there I have 300' more until dropping to the gear.

Branch feeders from the panels to the RTU's come next and then the units will be helicoptered into position on the roof.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cool, looks clean! I like it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Started running pipe in a warehouse for panels feeding 10 new RTU's. I'm starting at the farthest 2 panels with 2" EMT. These will run to a pullbox at a third panel 150' away which will add a 2.5" pipe. From there I have 300' more until dropping to the gear.
> 
> Branch feeders from the panels to the RTU's come next and then the units will be helicoptered into position on the roof.


Are you using that 3/4" bender to bend that 4" pipe??:blink:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like some fun work...:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> I'm starting with 2" EMT.





HARRY304E said:


> Are you using that 3/4" bender to bend that 4" pipe??:blink:
> 
> :


Alcohol kills braincells


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you using that 3/4" bender to bend that 4" pipe??:blink:
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:



Good electricians can. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zwodubber said:


>


If you worked for us I would tell you to get that bender on the inside of the lift .... and yes I know the handle is just a little long for it to hang inside.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Alcohol kills braincells


Keep listening to that RAP music...:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i never thought of a vice setup on a lift.......~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Keep listening to that RAP music...:laughing:


See what i mean? perfect example Everybody here knows what kind of music i like.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> i never thought of a vice setup on a lift.......~CS~


That's a cool Idea..:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> i never thought of a vice setup on a lift.......~CS~


I have all sorts of vices.

But I'd rather see a vise on a lift.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> i never thought of a vice setup on a lift.......~CS~


Understand I am not saying I have never sinned but in all likelihood you could get an OSHA fine for that.

Just like the NEC requires we use listed equipment as intended OSHA requires we follow the lift manafacturers instructions. I would bet all prohibit accories added to the rails. 

Take it for what it's worth, I have hung site poles with scissor lifts. :jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Understand I am not saying I have never sinned but in all likelihood you could get an OSHA fine for that.
> 
> Just like the NEC requires we use listed equipment as intended OSHA requires we follow the lift manafacturers instructions. I would bet all prohibit accories added to the rails.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth, I have hung site poles with scissor lifts. :jester:


 

I had a rental company show up early to pick a man lift up. When the truck pulled up, I was in the basket with 3" rigid hanging off the bottom of the lift with a strap. I was hanging a 90 with 10' of pipe screwed in each end. The guy just shook his head and watched but never said a word.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> If you worked for us I would tell you to get that bender on the inside of the lift .... and yes I know the handle is just a little long for it to hang inside.


I didn't realize it was there until I took that pic, I hung it there when I ws on the ground doing some 3/4" and forgot. You're right I don't normally have them hanging when I'm up on the lift.

Good catch :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Understand I am not saying I have never sinned but in all likelihood you could get an OSHA fine for that.
> 
> Just like the NEC requires we use listed equipment as intended OSHA requires we follow the lift manafacturers instructions. I would bet all prohibit accories added to the rails.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth, I have hung site poles with scissor lifts. :jester:


http://www.jlg.com/en-US/AddOn.View...001258&ReturnURL=/en-US/ProductLineAddOn.html


----------



## diamond8809 (Jul 21, 2012)

Has the helicopter got a rack for your steps!!!!!!!!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you using that 3/4" bender to bend that 4" pipe??:blink:
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:



I'd be more concerned with it getting knocked of and killing some one.

Looks nice.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

leland said:


> I'd be more concerned with it getting knocked of and killing some one.


That was my thought as well.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> http://www.jlg.com/en-US/AddOn.View...001258&ReturnURL=/en-US/ProductLineAddOn.html


That is the kit we have, vice, fold out pipe racks, wire rack, and workstation. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I took a 2'X4' piece of plywood.. cut it to the width of the lift + 3".. then screwed (2) 2X4 runners on the sides to keep it from slipping off..

Is that kind of work table OK with OSHA?


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Seeing these pics is all a memory for me. The only thing missing is a 555 and a tri pod and bandsaw  kind of makes me sad thinking back to when I was a real electrician. 

Talking heads comes to mind.... You may ask yourself how did I get here.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

What's the vice for?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> See what i mean? perfect example Everybody here knows what kind of music i like.









Loose Neutral said:


> What's the vice for?


To hold things securely in place.

Whee, two in one! :thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

To hold things securely in place. No sh!t. Just never had to have one in the lift to run pipe.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Same as it ever was, same as it ever was.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Meant to update this but have been pretty busy. Some more progress pics, I'll have to get the rest up later.

The run is a hell of a lot longer than what was supposed to be 300'


Added 2.5" with the 2" at the end of room 1 going to room 2












room 2, straight run with a pull box











room 3, straight run with pull box











Entering room 4 and heading to switchgear room











pipe going to switchgear room after the 90's




















Coming down into the gear, mine are the 3 pipes starting at 3rd from left


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

1 of 10 thermostat drops











4 feeds heading from 1 of the the new panels to the RTU's











I'll get some better pics of the panels and boxes once I sort through everything


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

.....that 3/4" bender was the first thing that caught my eye  . :no::no: Other than that, everything looks good, nice job!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some more work done. 2 of the panels which were provided by the customer. Ran the pipes to the pull box for 6 of the RTU's.











I shortened the bottom strut after the picture.











90's heading toward the box




















Pull box where the feeders will be run tomorrow. you can see the stubs before I put the 90's on


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Some more work done. 2 of the panels which were provided by the customer. Ran the pipes to the pull box for 6 of the RTU's.


Looks good........:thumbup:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you cost plusing this job? It's too nice. I would have offset it up to the ceiling and I wouldn't care about matching couplings.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

But I think it's gorgeous work.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

kaboler said:


> I would have offset it up to the ceiling


So the roofers can run screws through it?


kaboler said:


> and I wouldn't care about matching couplings.


Conduits, being of equal length when uncut, automatically match their own couplings...


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Are you cost plusing this job? It's too nice. I would have offset it up to the ceiling and I wouldn't care about matching couplings.


Offset it to the ceiling? with 2inch? And make un-neccesary bends? So his pull box count would have gone up?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Are you cost plusing this job? It's too nice. I would have offset it up to the ceiling and I wouldn't care about matching couplings.


Nope that's just how I try to do every conduit job, I like walking through and seeing straight runs. I know it goes unnoticed by the people in the building but I have high standards for myself


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Are you cost plusing this job? It's too nice. I would have offset it up to the ceiling and I wouldn't care about matching couplings.


Ohhh kaboler, kaboler. You have much to learn. Do you see those BIG pieces of metal we like to call structural I beams? Do tell, how you would magically run 2" EMT through those?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Finished the piping for the 6 units in the back of the room this morning :thumbsup:






























Tomorrow will be replacing the piece of missing strut to the right of the pull box and four 3/4" runs leaving this panel to feed the front four units.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

I was about to say those conduits don't look properly supported but then i read down lol


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Question; In the pic below, would the box comply with the nec if the roof was above it?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> I was about to say those conduits don't look properly supported but then i read down lol


Nice eye, I will also be moving the smaller strut supporting the panel to box conduit closer to the 90 and putting a third support in the middle.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

360max said:


> Question; In the pic below, would the box comply with the nec if the roof was above it?
> 
> 
> Another pic for some perspective. Will be looking forward to the poll


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Real nice work though. I like that all your bends are nice and uniform.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> Real nice work though. I like that all your bends are nice and uniform.



Thanks for the compliment. The strut will be back up once I get the boxes level (had to make some adjustments) which will be first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Well today sucked. Got the supporting strut back up near the pull box and then went to the next panel to start the four 3/4" runs. The lift made it up there for me to finish the vertical run with kicks and 90's, came down and it was a snail. Then it wouldn't lift. Checked the battery water and it was fine. Called the boss and he said he thought they were about shot.

Great, no more lift for the day... So I did some measurements and got the pipes bent and cut so I can throw them up monday and just run 400' of straight pipe.


Support











Next panel











Dead











Pipe ready for monday, they are stubbed at the end so my couplings match the rest of the run :cough:kaboler:cough:













Also picked up the breakers for the switchgear :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Another update. Picked up the wire (2 more spools were on backorder) and did the pulls from the gear to the three new panels. Not much time for pictures because it was a busy and tiring day.

Now I leave tonight at 3 a.m. for the shutdown to tie in the new panels. We are hoping everything goes smooth as the gear has not been exercised in 15 years...


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Good point. Does anyone includes exercising switches and power breakers as part of a pm program?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

D-Bo said:


> Good point. Does anyone includes exercising switches and power breakers as part of a pm program?


You can present it to a customer all day and unless you get a good maintenance person as your contact chances are they will not go for it. As far as the higher ups are concerned if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> You can present it to a customer all day and unless you get a good maintenance person as your contact chances are they will not go for it. As far as the higher ups are concerned if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Yep I hear ya and it all eventually falls to guys like me and you when a tie in is required


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> Good point. Does anyone includes exercising switches and power breakers as part of a pm program?


we try for every 3 years for exercising mains and disconnects, and IR everything annually.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

millelec said:


> we try for every 3 years for exercising mains and disconnects, and IR everything annually.


A lot of my "head of maintenance liasons" could use a rude awakening


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Just leaving the site. Shut down went smooth and system re energized smoothly. Only issue was a 400A breaker was not able to be powered off, ordered the new one on the spot. New panels are ready to go I just need to finish panel feeds to rtu's


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Just leaving the site. Shut down went smooth and system re energized smoothly. Only issue was a 400A breaker was not able to be powered off, ordered the new one on the spot. New panels are ready to go I just need to finish panel feeds to rtu's


Nice work. Its good to see a nice clean safe install that goes smoothly for a change


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That is some gorgeous pipe work guy, you should be proud. I am also damn jealous of you. I get to go run a piece of 6-3 romex through a crawlspace for a hot tub today. If (when) I see any mice or spiders in there I'll name one ZWO in your honor. :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Only got 1 shot of the panel before adding the three new breakers...


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Nice work zwo. I love doing work like this.....in a lift all day for weeks running pipe is where I want to be haha. I don't get to do it too often though ......That's probably a good thing cause I would get sick of it after awhile


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> Nice work zwo. I love doing work like this.....in a lift all day for weeks running pipe is where I want to be haha. I don't get to do it too often though ......That's probably a good thing cause I would get sick of it after awhile


I agree I'm getting antsy to move to the next job, one more week here and i'm done.

Next project is redoing this abortion


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Zwo, the last 3 pics make me want to cry! I am sure it will look 400 times better when you are done.


----------



## AcaciaStrain (Feb 28, 2010)

Fantastic pipework! As you mentioned many don't notice, but the people who do will be in awe. 
How many guys and how long...just curious


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice work. This wasn't by chance an Amazon warehouse was it?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

AcaciaStrain said:


> Fantastic pipework! As you mentioned many don't notice, but the people who do will be in awe.
> How many guys and how long...just curious


I did everything from trapeze to bending to laying out the pipe myself on this one, my first solo gig  

This job was planned well by the customer. They had to move the 10 RTU's from a facility in Indiana and let us start our work well ahead of time. It has been a little over 4 weeks but I have been between other jobs fairly often. I might have gotten three days some weeks, 5 another, etc...

When it came time to pull main feeder wire 3 other guys came up and I have one guy helping pull the branch feeders.

Finishing the final branch feeder pulls tomorrow, buttoning up loose ends and Thursday the 13th the helicopter comes to air lift the units. FAA was there Monday going over exact order and flight path they will be setting the units and will be on site thursday.

Can't wait to finalize this one :thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> Nice work. This wasn't by chance an Amazon warehouse was it?


Nope, medical supply DC


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> I did everything from trapeze to bending to laying out the pipe myself on this one, my first solo gig
> 
> This job was planned well by the customer. They had to move the 10 RTU's from a facility in Indiana and let us start our work well ahead of time. It has been a little over 4 weeks but I have been between other jobs fairly often. I might have gotten three days some weeks, 5 another, etc...
> 
> ...


How come they have to be airlifted? They can not be craned up?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> How come they have to be airlifted? They can not be craned up?


The crane would only give them 40' from the edge of each wall, they need 6 of them 60' in from the back wall and four are 180' in.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a crude and quickly made building layout not to scale


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

One more I forgot, the front 225A panel feeding the front four units. Piped up and kicked the 90's.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Coming down to D Day. Pulled the wire from the panels to the RTU's today. 




















Pull box 1 to first RTU











Someone decided to take the Greenlee jackstands and wire racks home on friday after the main feed pull 

So it was time to get creative on the 2500' 6 wire spools. Took 4 pieces of 1.25' put them inside 1.5" conduit across one of our lifts. Put spools on, sprayed PB Blaster between the pipes and we had a rack. We didn't even try raising the lift until about the 7th run.












So tomorrow morning I leave at 4:30 a.m. so I can be on site before 6 or the FAA won't let us in the area for the air crane to set the units. They said they will have all 10 up and set by 10 a.m. which i dont see happening but I get paid either way so I'll sit back and enjoy the show :thumbsup:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you ever had your super tugger loosen up from that chain mount? I have the new Greenlee ut-10 with mobile versa boom. Yours looks to be like a nice little set up. With my boom I can get around 10 feet of slack without referring to slack feeding baskets or rope half hitch pulls


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

123electric said:


> Have you ever had your super tugger loosen up from that chain mount? I have the new Greenlee ut-10 with mobile versa boom. Yours looks to be like a nice little set up. With my boom I can get around 10 feet of slack without referring to slack feeding baskets or rope half hitch pulls


Nope, once its tight its on there. We mount it vertically and horizontally for ceiling pull boxes.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Look who just arrived


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Look who just arrived


Any more pics?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

123electric said:


> Have you ever had your super tugger loosen up from that chain mount? I have the new Greenlee ut-10 with mobile versa boom. Yours looks to be like a nice little set up. With my boom I can get around 10 feet of slack without referring to slack feeding baskets or rope half hitch pulls


used a customers ut10 and loved it!


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Yeah show the lift pics! haha


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

mdfriday said:
 

> Any more pics?


Plenty to come when I'm home


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Teaser pic


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Teaser pic


So were you guys in charge of the lift or was it the HVAC guys responsibility?

I mean that's a pretty stupid question but you seem to have quite the hand in the lift haha.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> So were you guys in charge of the lift or was it the HVAC guys responsibility?
> 
> I mean that's a pretty stupid question but you seem to have quite the hand in the lift haha.


Hvac set it up but we worked with them to make everything run smooth. This project has been going great thanks to the fact that all contractors involved have taken the extra effort to communicate and work with each other


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Hvac set it up but we worked with them to make everything run smooth. This project has been going great thanks to the fact that all contractors involved have taken the extra effort to communicate and work with each other


what? communication! thats blasphemy!!!! you cant communicate with other trades! 

boys round up the posse were gonna lynch em all......


i wish more jobs could have this common decency to communicate rather than screw the next guy!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Coming to a close soon...

I got 5 units piped and wired so only 5 to go :thumbup:

Ran them for an hour and everything was good.











Piping to 2 different units


----------

